# [...Crybaby's litter.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here are Crybaby the tri-color female and her 13 babies. They are housed in a tank alone. I give the mum extra protein by adding some extra mealworms in her diet.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 949162396/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

ooh! pretty, I particularly like the one in the first picture that is white from head to middle and brown from the middle down lol.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

All the males are white on the top half with a brown bottom which I thought was very strange.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 7949162396

Also I'm having doe heavy litters, what does that mean?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

It means you're lucky xD

my litters are usually half and half but the bucks are ALWAYS prettier, it seems -_-, not very useful when I'm not looking to keep a buck lol


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

My first litter had 4 bucks and 7 does.
Second litter was 3 bucks and 10 does.

I must be lucky!


----------

